#   >   -46,

## VLAD-LAM

!!
 -46 (   -46),--2.     -
  "". ,  ,  . -
 500-600 .  ,      -80 ; 81,.. 
"",  ,""    "".
                            !!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## _VLAD_

. -  28      12-15         3200   .       .     (      .. ).        (     ).   :         0,4  U-
3000.(  ).   .  20 .  .  .   .
:     ,   .       -    ,      .
    .   :       ,       .

----------


## _VLAD_

,      -81    -46?

----------


## CHACK

> !!
>  -46 (   -46),--2.     -
>   "". ,  ,  . -
>  500-600 .  ,      -80 ; 81,.. 
> "",  ,""    "".
>                             !!!


       ,       .    1-2              . 
     -81            -81  .

----------


## ua1osm

- , !     .   Drake L-4B  3-500G,     -46,  ,    .      $200,    .      . -81  -811    ,     ,    .    ,           ,   ...

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## rx6lux

-71,        .      - 500,   60  - 700. (  ,     ).

----------


## 240

> ,


    .
  ,     .   ,        81.         81 .
     ,  ,     81  .
  81    ,     .
   ,   ,  .
       81  46,   46.
      "   ",      .

----------


## 12701

,   ,       ..    ,      -50 ,  -81..   ,   !

----------


## 12701

,      ,  ,     ...      -5    ...

----------


## 12701

> .


    ,       -81  -80 ,   ...      ,   -46     .....

----------


## _1976

,      ?     ?

----------


## Volandus

> ....


,        81       ?

----------


## apg

> -5    ...


 -5  -46.    .

----------

12701

----------


## UA5O

> ?


    .      ? :Smile:

----------


## _1976

, ....    ?

    .... 1, 5  , 4 , 4 -

----------


## Eugene163

> ,


 RK3OR  ,    ... :Sad:

----------


## CHACK

> .


    -46?

----------


## ZLK

> ,      ?     ?



               .    (   ); ,      ,   .

----------

_1976

----------


## ZLK

,    ,            ,        . ,            .

----------


## CHACK

> 


 !        ,  ... :Wink: 

*  6 ():*




> ????


.

----------


## UA5O

,       . :Smile:   .  ,    -.      .    , ,  .

----------

CHACK, RU7L, UR5VFT

----------


## Eugene163

> ,      .   .


         ?        ...
     ?     ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## CHACK

> 46   ,


    ,   -    ,         .

----------


## CHACK

> ,


Jawohl, Sir!  :Razz:

----------


## RN7T

.    ,    .

----------


## UA5O

> 


  ?   ? :Smile: 



> ,         .


 ,     .    ,      .  . :Smile:

----------


## SAM

> .    ,      .  .


 -    , ,   .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA5O

,  .

----------


## UA5O

,  .   .   .

----------


## _1976

RN7T,      2400 ,    2900, 24001,4=3360  ....,

----------


## Volandus

> 2900


     13%. .

----------


## _1976

,    ,   , 1,5

----------


## CHACK

> 24001,4=3360  ....,


       ,        1,41,    1,35 !

----------


## _1976

2 -46, 30   , 
  , ....

----------


## _1976

1,5 ,

*  5 ():*

----------


## roma59

* -46, *  !!
 -46 (   -46),--2.     -
  "". ,  ,  . -
 500-600 .  ,      -80 ; 81,.. 
"",  ,""    "".
 !!!        ? ::::

----------


## CHACK

> -46 (   -46),


-46      ,  -46. :Wink:

----------

